# Solved: Also hit by 'runtime error 35756'



## brian_got_hit (Apr 22, 2007)

Ive been racking both my brains cells trying to figure this one out. Dont know how it happened but I got hit by something. When I start up I get the 'runtime error 35756 unable to complete request' as well as another lovely window saying 'TCP/IP network transport is not installed'. Never saw that one before. So i did my norton scans and it found 7 things and was able to delete 2 of them. I downloaded AVAST and it said it deleted something like 12 more; sorry I dont remember exactly how many. Then I googled that runtime number. Found this site and a thread with a similiar problem. I downloaded, installed and ran Hijackthis and will include my log. I am completely unable to access the internet through that comuter; otherwise it appears to work fine. The specs on this oldie but goodie are: win xp pro, 900mhz, 512 ram and not much else. My year in Iraq made me not as tech savvy as I used to be so any help is greatly appreciated. Oh yeah, does it help to say the 'work offline / try again' dialog box keeps popping up every minute or so?


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Download this tool to your desktop:
http://www.uploads.ejvindh.net/rootchk.exe
Run the program. After a short time a logfile will turn up. Copy the contents of the log into the thread.

Notice: Some security-programs prevent the creation of dummy drivers with certain names. This may cause false positives. If the log of rootchk contains a lot of hidden drivers, you may want to turn of your security programs while rootchk is scanning (you should then unhook your network connection as well)


----------



## brian_got_hit (Apr 22, 2007)

ok this is what i got.

********************************* ROOTCHK-(23-04-07)-LOG, by ejvindh
Mon 04/23/2007 16:23:37.15

The rootkits that are detected by this tool were not found.

********************************* ROOTCHK-LOG-end

catchme 0.3.657 W2K/XP/Vista - userland rootkit detector by Gmer, http://www.gmer.net
Rootkit scan 2007-04-23 16:23:38
Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 2 NTFS

scanning hidden processes ...

scanning hidden services ...

scanning hidden autostart entries ...

scanning hidden files ...

scan completed successfully
hidden processes: 0
hidden services: 0
hidden files: 0


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

You have no anti-virus program running. If you need a free one load AVG http://free.grisoft.com/freeweb.php/doc/2/ 
Run a full scan and post the AVG scan results and a new HJT log.


----------



## brian_got_hit (Apr 22, 2007)

i removed norton, guess i forgot to say that. probably not the smartest thing but since i was already infected and it didnt do anything, you could say i got a bit mad! but ok, I'll get an anti virus back on there and let it do its thing. I'll repost my findings after work today.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

OK great! Post a new log after.


----------



## brian_got_hit (Apr 22, 2007)

ok done. hope i got the right log from AVG...it looks totally unintelligible!!! and heres the hijack log too. i really apprecite this man! :up:


----------



## brian_got_hit (Apr 22, 2007)

and the other file too


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

That av log is rough but from what I can see you need to clean out your temp and temp internet files.

Download this program but before running it close all of your browser windows.

Please download *ATF Cleaner* by Atribune. 
*This program is for XP and Windows 2000 only*
 
Double-click *ATF-Cleaner.exe* to run the program. 
Under *Main* choose: *Select All* 
Click the *Empty Selected* button. 
If you use Firefox browser
Click *Firefox* at the top and choose: *Select All* 
Click the *Empty Selected* button. 
*NOTE:* If you would like to keep your saved passwords, please click *No* at the prompt. 
If you use Opera browser
Click *Opera* at the top and choose: *Select All* 
Click the *Empty Selected* button. 
*NOTE:* If you would like to keep your saved passwords, please click *No* at the prompt. 
Click *Exit* on the Main menu to close the program. 
For *Technical Support*, double-click the e-mail address located at the bottom of each menu.

I'll look at the HJT log...


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Download ComboFix from *Here* or *Here* to your Desktop. 

Double click *combofix.exe * and follow the prompts.
When finished, it shall produce a log for you. Post that log and a *HiJackthis* log in your next reply
*Note: Do not mouseclick combofix's window while its running. That may cause it to stall*


----------



## brian_got_hit (Apr 22, 2007)

ok heres the hijack log from my last entry. for some reason things werent loading for me. yeah, i thought that AVG log looked rough -- even though i have no clue what i was looking at! alright, now ill go run those ATF and Combofix deals and post their respective logs/detail along with a new hijack log.


----------



## brian_got_hit (Apr 22, 2007)

ok downloaded and ran both the programs i needed to. i ran them in the order you suggested as that seemed to make most sense. here are the findings from COMBOFIX


----------



## brian_got_hit (Apr 22, 2007)

this is the most recent Hijack file as well.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Please download *ATF Cleaner* by Atribune. 
*This program is for XP and Windows 2000 only*
 
Double-click *ATF-Cleaner.exe* to run the program. 
Under *Main* choose: *Select All* 
Click the *Empty Selected* button. 
If you use Firefox browser
Click *Firefox* at the top and choose: *Select All* 
Click the *Empty Selected* button. 
*NOTE:* If you would like to keep your saved passwords, please click *No* at the prompt. 
If you use Opera browser
Click *Opera* at the top and choose: *Select All* 
Click the *Empty Selected* button. 
*NOTE:* If you would like to keep your saved passwords, please click *No* at the prompt. 
Click *Exit* on the Main menu to close the program. 
For *Technical Support*, double-click the e-mail address located at the bottom of each menu.

*Download and scan with* *SUPERAntiSypware* Free for Home Users
Double-click *SUPERAntiSypware.exe* and use the default settings for installation. 
An icon will be created on your desktop. Double-click that icon to launch the program. 
If asked to update the program definitions, click "*Yes*". If not, update the definitions before scanning by selecting "*Check for Updates*". (_If you encounter any problems while downloading the updates, manually download and unzip them from here._) 
Under "*Configuration and Preferences*", click the *Preferences* button. 
Click the *Scanning Control* tab. 
Under *Scanner Options* make sure the following are checked _(leave all others unchecked)_:
_Close browsers before scanning._ 
_Scan for tracking cookies._ 
_Terminate memory threats before quarantining._

Click the "*Close*" button to leave the control center screen. 
Back on the main screen, under "*Scan for Harmful Software*" click *Scan your computer*. 
On the left, make sure you check *C:\Fixed Drive*. 
On the right, under "*Complete Scan*", choose *Perform Complete Scan*. 
Click "*Next*" to start the scan. Please be patient while it scans your computer. 
After the scan is complete, a Scan Summary box will appear with potentially harmful items that were detected. Click "*OK*". 
Make sure everything has a checkmark next to it and click "*Next*". 
A notification will appear that "_Quarantine and Removal is Complete_". Click "*OK*" and then click the "*Finish*" button to return to the main menu. 
If asked if you want to reboot, click "*Yes*". 
To retrieve the removal information after reboot, launch SUPERAntispyware again.
_Click *Preferences*, then click the *Statistics/Logs* tab._ 
_Under Scanner Logs, double-click *SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log*._ 
_If there are several logs, click the current dated log and press *View log*. A text file will open in your default text editor._ 
*Please copy and paste the Scan Log results in your next reply with a new hijackthis log.*

Click *Close* to exit the program.


----------



## brian_got_hit (Apr 22, 2007)

alright. got the superanti spyware up and running. had to manually update from my thumb drive/laptop to move it all over to the desktop ... and its running right now. i can see it already got 2 trojans! man my stuff is jacked up! since im only home for a minute i cant stay to wait for this. ill repost with the needed info when i get back. could be an early day for me.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

OK! :up:


----------



## brian_got_hit (Apr 22, 2007)

man this totally rocks!! cant read these logs worth a hill of beans but the old piece of crap doesnt have the same stuff driving me crazy. still get the runtime error 35765, still cant get online, and i still get the dialog asking me to work offline or try again. however, i dont get that stupid spoolvv.exe trying to access the internet. [zone alarm isnt alerting me to it at least]. so, here is my new hijack log.


----------



## brian_got_hit (Apr 22, 2007)

and here is my super duper anti spyware log. man that program rocked!! took long enough though!


----------



## brian_got_hit (Apr 22, 2007)

ok, now ill attach it!! ha ha


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 4:34:26 PM, on 4/25/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgemc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\KodakCCS.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgcc.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSTE08.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\HPZipm12.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\msiexec.exe
C:\Program Files\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = https://usarmy.skillport.com/SkillPortFE/login/usarmylogin.cfm
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ycomp/defaults/su/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: ofb1 - {3E1500AC-87A5-416b-A211-82E848649DA9} - C:\PROGRA~1\Ofb11\Ofb11.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {3E71DC86-4A5C-4C71-A185-EBE9AC2EB607} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ssqpqqn.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {3FC985C5-47CB-A41D-A89C-0B2671D822A1} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\zwjfakd.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {421AD109-39C2-476E-9181-5F1A4A33C262} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\byxxxwv.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! IE Services Button - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEToolbarHelper Class - {AE7CD045-E861-484f-8273-0445EE161910} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Adobe PDF - {47833539-D0C5-4125-9FA8-0819E2EAAC93} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Zone Labs Client] C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [masqform.exe] C:\Program Files\PureEdge\Viewer 6.5\masqform.exe -RunOnce
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [sys0336093095-15] C:\WINDOWS\sys0336093095-15.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [anivfc.dll] C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe C:\WINDOWS\system32\anivfc.dll,xhhvzgd
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpppta] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP PrecisionScan\PrecisionScan Pro\hpppta.exe /ICON
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] "C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Component Manager] "C:\Program Files\HP\hpcoretech\hpcmpmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [H/PC Connection Agent] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft ActiveSync\WCESCOMM.EXE"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Maps - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycmap.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &SMS - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsms.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Create Mobile Favorite - {2EAF5BB1-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {2EAF5BB2-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Create Mobile Favorite... - {2EAF5BB2-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Services - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .pdf: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\PLUGINS\nppdf32.dll
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1142581080703
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1142812359216
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: ssqpqqn - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\ssqpqqn.dll
O21 - SSODL: WinCTL - {009541A0-3B00-1F1C-00F3-040224009C02} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\winctl.dll
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG E-mail Scanner (AVGEMS) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgemc.exe
O23 - Service: HP Port Resolver - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\HPBPRO.EXE
O23 - Service: HP Status Server - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\HPBOID.EXE
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPodService - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Kodak Camera Connection Software (KodakCCS) - Eastman Kodak Company - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\KodakCCS.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\System32\HPZipm12.exe


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Please download *VundoFix.exe* to your desktop.
Double-click *VundoFix.exe* to run it.
Click the *Scan for Vundo* button.
Once it's done scanning, click the *Remove Vundo* button.
You will receive a prompt asking if you want to remove the files, click *YES*
Once you click yes, your desktop will go blank as it starts removing Vundo.
When completed, it will prompt that it will shutdown your computer, click *OK*.
Turn your computer back on.
Please post the contents of C:\*vundofix.txt* and a new HiJackThis log.

Note: It is possible that VundoFix encountered a file it could not remove. 
In this case, VundoFix will run on reboot, simply follow the above instructions starting from "Click the Scan for Vundo button." when VundoFix appears at reboot.


----------



## brian_got_hit (Apr 22, 2007)

here ya go ... vundo log and hijack


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

VundoFix V6.3.20

Checking Java version...

Java version is 1.5.0.2
Old versions of java are exploitable and should be removed.

Java version is 1.5.0.6
Old versions of java are exploitable and should be removed.

Scan started at 6:52:30 PM 4/25/2007

Listing files found while scanning....

C:\WINDOWS\system32\byxxxwv.dll

Beginning removal...

Performing Repairs to the registry.
Done!

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 1:03:16 PM, on 4/22/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\updater.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsvv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSTE08.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\HPZipm12.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\msiexec.exe
C:\Program Files\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ycomp/defaults/sb/*http://www.yahoo.com/search/ie.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ycomp/defaults/sp/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = https://usarmy.skillport.com/SkillPortFE/login/usarmylogin.cfm
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ycomp/defaults/su/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Adobe PDF - {47833539-D0C5-4125-9FA8-0819E2EAAC93} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Zone Labs Client] C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [masqform.exe] C:\Program Files\PureEdge\Viewer 6.5\masqform.exe -RunOnce
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [runner1] C:\WINDOWS\updater.exe 61A847B5BBF72816228849360B8D1BE1C59331416DC57C032CBD1BE3D290641833
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [sys0336093095-15] C:\WINDOWS\sys0336093095-15.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WindowsHive] C:\WINDOWS\system32\rpcc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [spoolsvv] C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsvv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [anivfc.dll] C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe C:\WINDOWS\system32\anivfc.dll,xhhvzgd
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTDrive] rundll32.exe C:\WINDOWS\system32\drvpuc.dll,startup
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [H/PC Connection Agent] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft ActiveSync\wcescomm.exe"
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Maps - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycmap.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &SMS - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsms.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Create Mobile Favorite - {2EAF5BB1-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {2EAF5BB2-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Create Mobile Favorite... - {2EAF5BB2-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Services - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .pdf: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\PLUGINS\nppdf32.dll
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1142581080703
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1142812359216
O21 - SSODL: WinCTL - {009541A0-3B00-1F1C-00F3-040224009C02} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\winctl.dll
O23 - Service: HP Port Resolver - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\HPBPRO.EXE
O23 - Service: HP Status Server - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\HPBOID.EXE
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\System32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: TrueVector Internet Monitor (vsmon) - Zone Labs, LLC - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Download *SDFix* and save it to your Desktop.

Double click *SDFix.exe* and choose *Install* to extract it to its own folder on the Desktop. Please then reboot your computer in *Safe Mode* by doing the following :
Restart your computer 
After hearing your computer beep once during startup, but before the Windows icon appears, tap the F8 key continually; 
Instead of Windows loading as normal, a menu with options should appear; 
Select the first option, to run Windows in Safe Mode, then press "Enter". 
Choose your usual account. 

 In Safe Mode, right click the SDFix.zip folder and choose *Extract All*, 
 Open the extracted folder and double click *RunThis.bat* to start the script. 
 Type *Y* to begin the script. 
 It will remove the Trojan Services then make some repairs to the registry and prompt you to press any key to Reboot. 
 Press any Key and it will restart the PC. 
 Your system will take longer that normal to restart as the fixtool will be running and removing files. 
 When the desktop loads the Fixtool will complete the removal and display *Finished*, then press any key to end the script and load your desktop icons. 
 Finally open the SDFix folder on your desktop and copy and paste the contents of the results file *Report.txt* back onto the forum with a new HijackThis log


----------



## brian_got_hit (Apr 22, 2007)

HERE THEY ARE. another few logs. kinda feel odd just posting all this info not knowing what the hell it all does! but so far, things are looking good. nice and smooth. i really appreciate this. nice learning experience too.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Download ComboFix from *Here* or *Here* to your Desktop. 

Double click *combofix.exe * and follow the prompts.
When finished, it shall produce a log for you. Post that log and a *HiJackthis* log in your next reply
*Note: Do not mouseclick combofix's window while its running. That may cause it to stall*


----------



## brian_got_hit (Apr 22, 2007)

ok got combofix on the infected computer still so no need to download it. but im wondering, all the other programs ive downloaded and ran for this seemed somewhat obvious as to their purpose. but i cant figure combofix. is that a virus thing, a registry thing, spyware thing? im just curious.

ill post the log the moment combo does its thing.


----------



## brian_got_hit (Apr 22, 2007)

logs


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

It vundo.

Download *WinPFind3U.exe* to your Desktop and double-click on it to extract the files. It will create a folder named WinPFind3u on your desktop.

Open the WinPFind3u folder and double-click on *WinPFind3U.exe* to start the program.
In the *Files Created Within* group click *30 days*
In the *Files Modified Within* group select *30 days*
In the *File String Search* group select *Non-Microsoft*

Now click the *Run Scan* button on the toolbar.
When the scan is complete Notepad will open with the report file loaded in it.
Click the Format menu and make sure that Wordwrap is not checked. If it is then click on it to uncheck it.

Please post the resulting log here *as an attachment*.


----------



## brian_got_hit (Apr 22, 2007)

and now for this log....


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Start WinPFind3U. Copy/Paste the information in the quotebox below into the pane where it says "Paste fix here" and then click the *Run Fix* button.


> [Registry - Non-Microsoft Only]
> < Run [HKLM] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
> YY -> sys0336093095-15 -> %SystemRoot%\sys0336093095-15.exe
> < SSODL [HKLM] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\ShellServiceObjectDelayLoad
> ...


The fix should only take a very short time. When the fix is completed a message box will popup telling you that it is finished. CLick the *Ok* button and Notepad will open with a log of actions taken during the fix. Post that information back here along with a new WinPFind3u scan.

I will review the information when it comes back in.


----------



## brian_got_hit (Apr 22, 2007)

SAWEEETTT!! :up:


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

I gather that's good! 


Please post your HJT log again.


----------



## brian_got_hit (Apr 22, 2007)

so i pasted the fix you created into winpf and hit run fix like you said. nothing happened. the program locked up. the hourglass stayed an hourglass!! so i pasted, ran a normal scan and got the following log. ill keep trying. but i wanted to say something before i post a winfp log that reads exactly the same as the original one does. but....

...while im still trying, i'll point out the obvious things which you can probably tell from all the logs i posted. i still have superspyware installed and running. i still have AVG virus deal running. and i still have all those utility programs installed that you had me use to get this far. finally, im physically connected to the internet, not that it does any good as i still dont get a connection. zone alarm is still going strong. 

is any of this right or wrong? i figured it is since you havent said to uninstall / turn off anything. well, here is the pseudo log of winfp and hijack.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Run the fix again, please.... this time close all browser windows and any applications you have open such as word, excel, anything you have open.


----------



## brian_got_hit (Apr 22, 2007)

seems this might be the end. it wont go. i reinstalled winpf and unzipped and ran. worked in the initial scan. pasted the fix, ran the fix, wouldnt run. froze on me. nothing else is running. no windows open. it was a fresh reboot. in fact, to make sure this installed worked, i tried to run a fix scan without pasting anything in the window and thankfully the program caught it. informed me to paste something. so i did. ran the fix and it froze.

i just removed everything from my taskbar thinking that might have been considered a running program. all i got was another freeze. should i do this in safe mode? would it give misleading results if i did? can i manually do this?...probably not. ill keep messing with this. i know its vital to whatever the next step is; hopefully not involving running this program again!


----------



## brian_got_hit (Apr 22, 2007)

so i let it reboot -- yet again -- and dont touch anything. dont remove from the task bar. dont open single window. i run winpf straight from the desktop. paste the stuff. click run fix. dont even move my mouse from the run fix button. let it stand. everything seems fine until that work offline / try again dialog crap comes up. thats when the fun starts. i click work offline to make that window go away. then up in the winpf window the great microsoft message of PROGRAM NOT RESPONDING comes up to brighten my day. so i shut it all down. restart. do all that stuff i just said. then when the useless internet connection window pops up i ignore it. dont touch a single thing. just let it stay there while the program runs its course. now, twenty minutes later, i got nothing. same old connection dialog. same old winpf looking like its doing its thing.

right now im in safe mode trying to give it a whirl there. no hourglass comes up. so im happy. no freaking dialog box telling me i dont have a connection comes around for a visit either. just the win program. just for kicks i move the arrow around trying to get it to turn to the hourlgass. nope. stays an arrow. figure that must be something good. cool cool. but i dont see any hard drive activity there. whatever. ill let it run. maybe an hour later it will give me some sort of YEAH I NEED INPUT FROM YOU NOW box and follow the yellow brick road from there. if not...eh.

off to go drink some beers with someone i dont really like that much. see what comes of this program when i get back later tonight.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

*Run HJT again and put a check in the following:*

O2 - BHO: ofb1 - {3E1500AC-87A5-416b-A211-82E848649DA9} - C:\PROGRA~1\Ofb11\Ofb11.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {3E71DC86-4A5C-4C71-A185-EBE9AC2EB607} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ssqpqqn.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {3FC985C5-47CB-A41D-A89C-0B2671D822A1} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\zwjfakd.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [sys0336093095-15] C:\WINDOWS\sys0336093095-15.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [anivfc.dll] C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe C:\WINDOWS\system32\anivfc.dll,xhhvzgd
O20 - Winlogon Notify: ssqpqqn - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\ssqpqqn.dll
O21 - SSODL: WinCTL - {009541A0-3B00-1F1C-00F3-040224009C02} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\winctl.dll

*Close all applications and browser windows before you click "fix checked".*

1. Please *download* *The Avenger* by Swandog46 to your *Desktop*.
Click on Avenger.zip to open the file
Extract *avenger.exe* to your desktop

2. Copy the *entire contents* of the code box below to your Clipboard by highlighting it and pressing (*Ctrl+C*):



> Files to delete:
> C:\PROGRA~1\Ofb11\Ofb11.dll
> C:\WINDOWS\system32\ssqpqqn.dll
> C:\WINDOWS\system32\zwjfakd.dll
> ...


_*
Note: the above code was created specifically for this user. If you are not this user, do NOT follow these directions as they could damage the workings of your system.*_

3. Now, *start The Avenger program* by clicking on its icon on your desktop.
 Under "*Script file to execute*" choose "*Input Script Manually*".
Now click on the *Magnifying Glass icon* which will open a new window titled "*View/edit script*"
 Paste the text copied to clipboard into this window by pressing (*Ctrl+V*).
 Click *Done*
 Now click on the *Green Light* to begin execution of the script
 Answer "*Yes*" twice when prompted.
4. *The Avenger will automatically do the following*:
It will *Restart your computer*. ( In cases where the code to execute contains "*Drivers to Unload*", The Avenger will actually *restart your system twice.*)
On reboot, it will briefly *open a black command window* on your desktop, this is normal.
After the restart, it *creates a log file* that should open with the results of Avengers actions. This log file will be located at *C:\avenger.txt*
 The Avenger will also have *backed up all the files, etc., that you asked it to delete*, and will have zipped them and moved the zip archives to *C:\avenger\backup.zip*.
5. Please *copy/paste* the content of *c:\avenger.txt* into your reply *along with a fresh hijackthis log. *


----------



## brian_got_hit (Apr 22, 2007)

done and done. here they are.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 12:44:28 PM, on 4/28/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgemc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\KodakCCS.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgcc.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSTE08.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\HPZipm12.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\msiexec.exe
C:\Program Files\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = https://usarmy.skillport.com/SkillPortFE/login/usarmylogin.cfm
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ycomp/defaults/su/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {3E71DC86-4A5C-4C71-A185-EBE9AC2EB607} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ssqpqqn.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! IE Services Button - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEToolbarHelper Class - {AE7CD045-E861-484f-8273-0445EE161910} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Adobe PDF - {47833539-D0C5-4125-9FA8-0819E2EAAC93} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Zone Labs Client] C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [masqform.exe] C:\Program Files\PureEdge\Viewer 6.5\masqform.exe -RunOnce
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpppta] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP PrecisionScan\PrecisionScan Pro\hpppta.exe /ICON
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] "C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Component Manager] "C:\Program Files\HP\hpcoretech\hpcmpmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [H/PC Connection Agent] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft ActiveSync\WCESCOMM.EXE"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Maps - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycmap.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &SMS - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsms.htm
O9 - Extra button: Create Mobile Favorite - {2EAF5BB1-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {2EAF5BB2-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Create Mobile Favorite... - {2EAF5BB2-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Services - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .pdf: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\PLUGINS\nppdf32.dll
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1142581080703
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1142812359216
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O21 - SSODL: WinCTL - {009541A0-3B00-1F1C-00F3-040224009C02} - (no file)
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG E-mail Scanner (AVGEMS) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgemc.exe
O23 - Service: HP Port Resolver - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\HPBPRO.EXE
O23 - Service: HP Status Server - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\HPBOID.EXE
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPodService - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Kodak Camera Connection Software (KodakCCS) - Eastman Kodak Company - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\KodakCCS.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\System32\HPZipm12.exe


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

*Run HJT again and put a check in the following:*

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {3E71DC86-4A5C-4C71-A185-EBE9AC2EB607} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ssqpqqn.dll (file missing)
O21 - SSODL: WinCTL - {009541A0-3B00-1F1C-00F3-040224009C02} - (no file)

*Close all applications and browser windows before you click "fix checked".*

Looks better! Howis it running, any problems?


----------



## brian_got_hit (Apr 22, 2007)

...things are running fine as best i can tell. still cant get online, which was the only deficiency i ever had with this mysterious virus. all other system functions are working as normal. at least i dont have that SPOOLVV.EXE thing trying to get online anymore; or any of the other malware for that matter. the TCP/IP NETWORK TRANSPORT IS NOT INSTALLED message keeps coming around upon reboot. never heard of a network transport. any tips to get this baby online? and that _*runtime error 35756*_ has gone away as well. so, uh, yeah, looks good to me! heres my HJT log just so you can verify.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Post your question on "TCP/IP NETWORK TRANSPORT IS NOT INSTALLED " over in the Network forum for those gurus to help you get it back on line.

After you have everything working turn off system restore to flush all the bad files and then turn it back on to start a new restore point.


----------



## brian_got_hit (Apr 22, 2007)

totally rockin then.  i guess i do consider this virus mattter solved. nothing else has appeared to run funky. all programs i normally run and even those i didnt normally run are working fine. at the worst i can write back. so off to the network forums i go.

i completely appreciate your time and effort; and for teaching me along the way. you know i was all ready to just reformat and reinstall windows. for the sake of knowledge, im glad i didnt. ill keep all these programs you had me download in case i get nailed again, then i can act like i know what im doing!

oh yeah, im gonna buy a shirt too. nice selections. its the least i can do for the help. and, more than likely, once i complete my move across country, ill donate a few bucks as well.

thanks, thanks and thanks :up:


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

You're welcome!

On a side note most of the tools I had you download get updated quite frequently so you should delete them and if you need them again get a new download.

examples: combofix, vundofix, sdfix, Avenger

SUPERAntiSpyware is a trial version, you can remove that when the trial period has expired.


----------

